# Anybody see?



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey anyone see the show on about bear feeding frenzy?
That was too cool setting in the predator shield then the
lions were right after too, too cool!


----------



## yooper (Nov 23, 2008)

I seen half of the lion show last night, way cool man, that would be neat to do.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2008)

yooper said:


> I seen half of the lion show last night, way cool man, that would be neat to do.



Yeah the friggin grizz made him worry ya got to see it awesome
but poor ole billy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 23, 2008)

I liked watching the bears eat that manikin... Made me appreciate my .338 Mag more.

BTW... We have Grizzlies here, anyone want some? Oh, and we're giving away wolves too!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> I liked watching the bears eat that manikin... Made me appreciate my .338 Mag more.
> 
> BTW... We have Grizzlies here, anyone want some? Oh, and we're giving away wolves too!



Not a nice thing to say about billy he had a bad day lol,
then he tried to sleep it off in the tent only to :censored:
poor,poor Mr bill :hmm3grin2orange: I got to gets me a
predator shield way cool!


----------



## yooper (Nov 24, 2008)

Metals406 said:


> I liked watching the bears eat that manikin... Made me appreciate my .338 Mag more.
> 
> BTW... We have Grizzlies here, anyone want some? Oh, and we're giving away wolves too!



you keep your damm wolves to yourself they tast like spotted owl anyways! have quite a few here I could "S.S.S." ("Shoot, Shovel, & Shutup")


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 24, 2008)

yooper said:


> you keep your damm wolves to yourself they tast like spotted owl anyways! have quite a few here I could "S.S.S." ("Shoot, Shovel, & Shutup")



That's funny, we have the tripple S rule here too.


----------

